# Ammit 25 vs Kylin (for Single Coil) vs (New) Zeus RTA



## NelsonNever

I trust the South African Market hasn't as of yet been blessed with the Zeus RTA but I have added it in for future recommendation.

I have recently grown very fond of RTA's and thus I am calling to find the best advice.

Currently I own the Ammit 22 and the Serpent SSM and both are truly amazing once I fine tuned them with the best coils and wick that works for me. My Ammit 22 is my everyday RTA with my little compact OSUB 80w and my Wotofo is sitting in my desk drawer for the big Flavor times at work.

I didn't add the Ammit Dual but added the Kylin in to take it's place as a dual/single coil option.

So my question is... For my next big Single coil RTA what would be the better option to get first. Both will surely join my arsenal at the end of the day anyway. Just looking for some opinions on the latest and greatest RTA's.

While I am at it. What wicking material do you use on you RTA's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

What sort of resistance and power range do you vape at @NelsonNever ?

Also, do you like a restriced airflow or open? I'm guessing more open judging from your current preferred atties?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NelsonNever

Stosta said:


> What sort of resistance and power range do you vape at @NelsonNever ?
> 
> Also, do you like a restriced airflow or open? I'm guessing more open judging from your current preferred atties?


I usually vape between 35 and 60 watts with med to open airflow. I don't really like too much airflow as long as it's not a too hot of a vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

NelsonNever said:


> I trust the South African Market hasn't as of yet been blessed with the Zeus RTA but I have added it in for future recommendation.
> 
> I have recently grown very fond of RTA's and thus I am calling to find the best advice.
> 
> Currently I own the Ammit 22 and the Serpent SSM and both are truly amazing once I fine tuned them with the best coils and wick that works for me. My Ammit 22 is my everyday RTA with my little compact OSUB 80w and my Wotofo is sitting in my desk drawer for the big Flavor times at work.
> 
> I didn't add the Ammit Dual but added the Kylin in to take it's place as a dual/single coil option.
> 
> So my question is... For my next big Single coil RTA what would be the better option to get first. Both will surely join my arsenal at the end of the day anyway. Just looking for some opinions on the latest and greatest RTA's.
> 
> While I am at it. What wicking material do you use on you RTA's?


The Ammit is a great flavor RTA but my favorite is theVCST by Vapors Cloud.I never leave home with out it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

NelsonNever said:


> I trust the South African Market hasn't as of yet been blessed with the Zeus RTA but I have added it in for future recommendation.
> 
> I have recently grown very fond of RTA's and thus I am calling to find the best advice.
> 
> Currently I own the Ammit 22 and the Serpent SSM and both are truly amazing once I fine tuned them with the best coils and wick that works for me. My Ammit 22 is my everyday RTA with my little compact OSUB 80w and my Wotofo is sitting in my desk drawer for the big Flavor times at work.
> 
> I didn't add the Ammit Dual but added the Kylin in to take it's place as a dual/single coil option.
> 
> So my question is... For my next big Single coil RTA what would be the better option to get first. Both will surely join my arsenal at the end of the day anyway. Just looking for some opinions on the latest and greatest RTA's.
> 
> While I am at it. What wicking material do you use on you RTA's?



Stay away from the Kylin, unless you like juice all over your mods. Even the "new" decks leak like hell. It's a waste of money IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

zadiac said:


> Stay away from the Kylin, unless you like juice all over your mods. Even the "new" decks leak like hell. It's a waste of money IMO.



My mate's V2 KYLIN doesn't seem to have this issue. I am a huge fan of wide-open airflow and after trying his KYLIN I've sold my AMMIT (single coil) and am now looking for one - the airflow is so much more and the flavour isn't that much different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

